# [RISOLTO]Failed to emerge app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4

## messana

```
make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4/work/cdrdao-1.2.3/utils'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../trackdb    -march=native -O2 -pipe -std=c++11 -pthread -c -o toc2cue.o toc2cue.cc

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../trackdb    -march=native -O2 -pipe -pthread -c -o main.o main.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../trackdb    -march=native -O2 -pipe -pthread -c -o cue2toc.o cue2toc.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../trackdb    -march=native -O2 -pipe -pthread -c -o timecode.o timecode.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../trackdb    -march=native -O2 -pipe -std=c++11 -pthread -c -o toc2cddb.o toc2cddb.cc

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../trackdb    -march=native -O2 -pipe -std=c++11 -pthread -c -o toc2mp3-toc2mp3.o `test -f 'toc2mp3.cc' || echo './'`toc2mp3.cc

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=native -O2 -pipe -pthread  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o cue2toc main.o cue2toc.o timecode.o  -pthread 

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -march=native -O2 -pipe -std=c++11 -pthread  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o toc2cue toc2cue.o ../trackdb/libtrackdb.a -lmad -lm -lvorbisfile -lao -pthread 

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -march=native -O2 -pipe -std=c++11 -pthread  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o toc2cddb toc2cddb.o ../trackdb/libtrackdb.a -lmad -lm -lvorbisfile -lao -pthread 

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -march=native -O2 -pipe -std=c++11 -pthread  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o toc2mp3 toc2mp3-toc2mp3.o ../trackdb/libtrackdb.a  -lmp3lame -lmad -lm -lvorbisfile -lao -pthread 

toc2mp3-toc2mp3.o: In function `init_encoder(int)':

toc2mp3.cc:(.text+0x2da): undefined reference to `bitrate_table'

toc2mp3.cc:(.text+0x2e7): undefined reference to `bitrate_table'

toc2mp3-toc2mp3.o: In function `main':

toc2mp3.cc:(.text.startup+0x235): undefined reference to `bitrate_table'

toc2mp3.cc:(.text.startup+0x23a): undefined reference to `bitrate_table'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [Makefile:487: toc2mp3] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4/work/cdrdao-1.2.3/utils'

make[1]: *** [Makefile:436: all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4/work/cdrdao-1.2.3'

make: *** [Makefile:375: all] Error 2

 * ERROR: app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4/work/cdrdao-1.2.3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4/work/cdrdao-1.2.3'

>>> Failed to emerge app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4:

 * ERROR: app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4/work/cdrdao-1.2.3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4/work/cdrdao-1.2.3'

gentoomex /home/ricky # 

```

L'unica documentazione che ho trovato in merito è un post del 2015 che risollve con una patch.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1036194-start-0.html

```
  GNU nano 2.7.5                                                                                          

File: /etc/portage/make.conf                                                                                                       

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE and USE_EXPAND flags that were used for

# buidling in addition to what is provided by the profile.

USE="v4l"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

LINGUAS="it"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

```

Buona giornata.Last edited by messana on Fri Oct 27, 2017 3:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

C'e' un bug aperto ma senza soluzione.

Cercando un po ho trovato una patch fatta per debian ma non si applicava a gentoo, quindi ho modificato un po' la patch e ora cdrdao compila ma non so se puoi funziona. La patch la trovi qui e per applicarla esegui i seguenti comandi:

```
# mkdir -p /etc/portage/patches/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4/

# cd /etc/portage/patches/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r4/

# wget "https://drive.google.com/uc?export=download&id=0BwtkLrqFAWz7ZXR5dFE4NE5mZ2M" -O cdrdao-1.2.3-dlopen-lame.patch

# emerge -1 cdrdao
```

Se mi confermi che funziona poi posto la patch nel relativo bug aperto

----------

## messana

Grazie mille della disponibilità, con la tua guida sono riuscito a terminare l'emerge di kde-apps-meta a dare senza problemi emerge -a --depclean e verificare la consistenza del sistema. Buon week-end.  :Smile: 

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> https://drive.google.com/uc?export=download&id=

 

scusate l OT´

Ma finalmente ho trovato come si scarica con wget da google drive.....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   https://drive.google.com/uc?export=download&id= 
> 
> scusate l OT´
> 
> Ma finalmente ho trovato come si scarica con wget da google drive.....  

 

Si io uso questo sito per farmi creare il link diretto, ricorda di cambiare i permessi del file mettendo che tutti quelli che hanno il link possono scaricarlo

----------

